# instrumentation engineer



## المهندس . محمد (7 سبتمبر 2007)

هذ المكان لنبدأ مع مهندسي التحكم الالي الذي يرغبو ن بالمساعده في انظمه التحكم المختلفة 
لعل وعسي ان يعمنا جميعا النفع ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedomar (15 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك علي هذا الفكر ولنبدأ سويا في توضيح بعض الامور في الانسترومنتاشن 
ولنبدأ بشرح اجهزه فياس level,flow ,pressure,temp..
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مستعد لاي شرح عن مواضيع القياسات بكافة انواعها واذا كانت لديك مشكله في اي جهاز نستطيع سويا الوصول للحل بأذن الله


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح عن
Lvdt
Strain Gauge
Thermocople
Thermsitor
و اذا كانت لديك اسئلة مع اجابات ارجو ان ترسلها وشكرا لهذه الفكرة الجميلة


----------



## awadelrahman (13 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المليجي على طرح هذه الفكرة وأنا سأبدأ معك وما أشكل علي أستشيرك فيه والأصحاب، يمكن أن نقسم العمل والطرح بيننا، حتى يصير العمل منظما مرتباً يستفيد منه أعضاء المنتدى، الآن وفي قابل الأيام.
أنا مهندس كهربائي أعمل في أحدى شركات خطوط الأنابيب وهي كما تعلم ينتشر فيها الانستريومنتيشن بصورة كبيرة وبمواصفات معينة.
فلعلك تقبل مساعدتي المتواضعة. لكن الأهم هو النظام ووضع خطة محكمة لسبر أغوار هذا البحر الواسع. فنستفيد ونفيد. 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المليجي بارك الله بك ارجو ان تسلسل شروح المعدات ابتداء من flow netter و thermo couple وغيرها منالاجزاء مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علاء الدين2 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز انا ابحث عن شخص يعمل او لديه خبرة في مجال عدادات الغاز الطبيعي والبنزين ان امكن واذا كانت لديكم الخبرة فارجو المساعدة وهل هناك قائمة معينة لاختيار العداد المناسب .
انا مهندس الات دقيقة واستطيع المساعدة في اختصاصات المرسلات والصمامات ومنظومة الحرارة والاهتزاز والمستوى واخرى 

شكرا لكم


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أعزائى يلزمكم جميعا كتاب رائع موسوعى فى الأجهزة والحساسات المستخدمة بها سوف أقوم بتحميلها على أى سرفر مشاركة وأبلعكم بالرابط .... مع تحياتى


----------



## المهندس . محمد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكركم جميعا علي المشاركة الجميله هذة 
اللهم انفعنا واياكم واعنا علي المساعده للجميع


----------



## المهندس . محمد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزي حجاوي الاردن
lvdt
this a linear voltage detector transformer ,
هو عباره عن محول يتكون من ملف ابتدائي وعدد 2 ملف ثانوي ويستخدم في تحديد مستوي السوائل بصوره كبيره حيث يتولد الجهد في الملفات الثانوية نتيجة ارتباط حركه السائل بحركه الكور(الجزء الموجود بين الملف الابتدائي والملفات الثانوية)وعلي اساس ذلك يقوم بتوليد جهد في الملفات الثانوية يتناسب مع ارتفاع وانخفاس السائل فمثلا الخزان فاضي تماما فيكون الكور اسفل ما يمكن مما يودي الي تولد جهد كهربي في احد الملفات الثانويه (الاسفل منه) ولا يتولد في الاخر (العلوي)ولذلك تكون قرأه الملف الثانوي السفلي كبيره والعلوي لا يتولد به جهد وبالتالي يتم تحديد مستوي السائل وبالعكس اذا كان الخزان مملوءز
ارجو ان اكون استطعت التوضيح 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس . محمد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

theocouple
هو عباره عن حساس للحراره يتكون من لوحين من معدنين مختلفين. مختلفي التأثر للحراره متصلين في نقطه ونتيجة تعرضهم للحراره يتولد فيهما جهد كهربي يتناسب مع درجة الحراره


----------



## المهندس . محمد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

thermistor 
هو عباره عن دائره الكترونيه تتأثر بالحراره وهي صغيره جدا وحساسه جدا ولكنها تعمل في المستويات المنخفضة الحراره و هي دقيقه
وعيبها الوحيد انها حساسه جدا بامحيط حولها


----------



## المهندس . محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مالي لا اري اي مشاركات


----------



## awadelrahman (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي محمد جزيت خيرا
أنا الآن أدون بعض المعلومات عن خبرتي القصيرة(سنة واحدة) في شركة لخطوط أنابيب البترول وأرجو أن أوافيكم بها قريبا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

عندي كتب قيمه و مفيدة في هذا الموضوع ولكني لا استطيع ان احملها علي المنتدي
لكن اامل ان يفتح لي هذه الخدمه قريبا في المنتدي 
لاني اجد صعوبه في مسأله رفع الملفات من علي rapied share
واجد ايضا في هذا صعوبة لكل المتعاملون معه 
وقريبا اامل ان استطيع رفع الملفات
انتظروا المزيد


----------



## awadelrahman (11 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي محمد ...
شاركتك مرتين وطرحت عليك المعاونة ولم أجد منك رداً إيجاباً أو سلباً :82: 

مع ذلك فسأعد السكوت علامة الرضا  وقد شاركت قبل يومين بملفي الأول عن القياسات Instrumentation في خطوط أنابيب البترول شرحت فيه صورة عامة عن البيئة العملية في هذا الحقل والحساساتsensors والـActuators وعموماً التحكم فيما علمت وعملت فيه وهذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=621345#post621345


----------



## bargaa0a (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً 
Please send all shared files to : http://Docs.google.com


----------



## فراس وليد السعدون (18 يوليو 2008)

i am onstrument engineer in ALBASRAH OIL TERMINAL
انا مهندس الالات دقيقة في ميناء البصرة النفطي
اي شي تحتاجون استطتيع تقديم المساعده لكم
و شكرا


----------



## علي المهناء (18 يوليو 2008)

*Icet*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولاً أشكركم على المجاوبة الإجابية 

وأنا أدرس الهندسة ودرست في التخصص ICET 

ولقد بدأت في هذه السنة وأنهيت أساسيات thermocuple and pressure swich /gage and dead whight tester

وبإذن الله سوف أعد عنها تقارير مبسطة

وعليه إعذروني على قلة معلوماتي لأني لم أدرس إلا فصل واحد في هذا التخصص بالكلية الصناعية بالجبيل www.jic.edu.sa

وشكراً:7:


----------



## محمد القني (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ,مشكورين يا اخوان انا طالب مهندس سنة 3 الكتيرونيك رايح سنة 4 وانا متحير في الاختيار بين الinstrumentaion و ال control ان امكن المساعدة بخبرتك يا اخ محمد وباقي الاخوان ,ما الفرق او من الافضل . كتب الله هده الاعمال في ميزان حسناتكم مشكورين مسبقا


----------



## hoobahooba (22 يوليو 2008)

انا مهندس اجهزه اريد معرفه المزيد عن fieldbus في التركيب والتشغيل ارجو الرد لم لهم خبره التعامل مع fieldbus 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الموهندس (24 يوليو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز وانشاء الله نقدم لكم مشاركات جيدة في المدة القادمة ,البال مشغول حاليا
عندي خبرة 12 سنة في الألات الدقيقة في صناعة النفط والغاز وانشاء الله خير
كان فيه اسئلة باجابات قصيرة مافيش مانع


----------



## محمد القني (24 يوليو 2008)

ما زلت في انتظار رايكم يا دوي الخبرة


----------



## مثنىكاظم (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## wael_moharam (7 أغسطس 2008)

*Rtd*

(1) نبدا باسم الله ب RTD هى مقاومة تتغير قيمتها بتغير درجة الحرارة ومن اشهر الانواع pt100 وهذا معناه انها مصنوعة من البلاتنيوم ومقاومتها 100 اوم عند الصفر المئوى وطريقة اختبارها ببساطة هى تعريضها لدرجة حرارة مثلا 60 او70 (مثلا تقريبها من اى مصدر حرارى) وقياس الاوم بالافوميتر وهل يتغير فعلا ام لا .

ونكمل بمشيئة الله RTD لاحقا


----------



## سامح سليمان سيد (17 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو بعض الشرح عن نظام ال BMS(Building management system )and its instrumentation devices used


----------



## كرانك (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة...

بعد التحية,,,

اخواني الاعزاء, لم أراء اي ردود على موضوع المعدات الدقيقة فهل ممكن ان اعرف السبب؟؟؟

على العموم انا ابحث عن معلومات Anaylzer بشكل مفصل لو بالإمكان...

شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## كرانك (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...

ما هو الجديد في منتدى المعدات الدقيقة؟

لم اشاهد اي مشاركات من فترة؟

مع تحيات
اخوكم

كرانك


----------



## bobo021 (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


انا عندي ملفات عبارة عن بور بوينت و ادوبل اكيروبات الملفات عبارة عن شرح مفصل عن الاجهزة الدقيقة 
بس ابغى اعرف ايش هو طلبكم بالتحديد؟


----------



## اسماعيل المهندس (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس في مجال النفط
اليك هذا الشرح المفصل
شاهد المرفقات:32:


----------



## اسماعيل المهندس (4 يونيو 2009)

شباب
احب ان ادخل معاكم في هذا المجال
وانا مستعد
لكن قد اتاخر لكثره انشغالي وحالتي الصحيه:6:


----------



## layth&saleh (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح لبعض تطبيقات strain gauge


----------

